# Bräuchte Hilfe- Monitor (LG) macht Mist :(



## Lily:) (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hoffe, ich finde hier Hilfe, beim Suchen und Googeln habe ich die Hoffnung bald aufgegeben.

Folgendes Problem: Seit 2 Tagen schaltet sich mein Monitor in den "Digital Power Saving Mode" und kein Tastaturgehämmere oder Mausruckeln bringt ihn da wieder raus.
Dies passiert ausschließlich bei Spielen von WoW, meist nach ca. 10 Minuten.

Es handelt sich um einen LG-Monitor.
Sämtliche Treiber sind aktuell und alle nötigen Updates habe ich ausgeführt.
Zur Sicherheit habe ich alle AddOns runtergenommen sowie die repair.exe ausgeführt.

Das alles hat bisher nichts gebracht.

Natürlich habe ich im Netz einiges darüber gefunden, nur helfen tuts nicht. Entweder liegt der Fehler woanders oder es ging zusehr ins fachchinesisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand Erfahrung damit hat und/oder einen Tipp geben könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Viele liebe Grüße,
Lily


----------



## Xerivor (19. Februar 2010)

Schon einen anderen Bildschirm angeschlossen und getestet? Ob es damit auch passiert.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Februar 2010)

Grafikkarte? 

Tritt das Problem auch bei anderen spielen auf?


----------



## Lily:) (19. Februar 2010)

Oh, das werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren. Daran hab ich noch nicht gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denke es wäre hilfreich wenn du uns sagst, was du genau für einen Monitor hast, und wie angeschlossen (VGA / DVI / HDMI).
Auserdem wären Informationen die Grafikkarte betreffend ebenfalls nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du da nichts genaues weist GPU-Z hilft dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Lily:) (19. Februar 2010)

Habe den alten Monitor (ein echter Graus^^) angeschlossen und nun funktioniert alles wie gewohnt.

Der Monitor- ja, gute Frage. Die genaue Kennzeichnung kenne ich nicht.
LG-22zoll und mit dem Anschluß bin ich gerade schon überfragt *schäm*
Und ein Flachbildschirm ists 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

hast du die verpackung denn nicht noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also hast du deinen Bildschirm über einen blauen einen weißen/schwarzen oder einen relativ kleinen stecker angeschlossen? (Problem hierbei, der blaue ist auch manchmal schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und hatte der andere Bildschirm den gleichen Stecker?


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

Also hier mal bilder von den steckertypen:
der blaue ist VGA, der lilane HDMI, der weiße DVI
MfG

"Bilder zur Speichervergrößerung entfernt"


----------



## Lily:) (19. Februar 2010)

Hach, ihr seid super^^

Der weiße ists, also DV...wieder was gelernt :-D


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

und den alten hast du am gleichen anschluss angeschlossen? Dann vermute ich defekter Bildschirm, tritt das Problem auch mit anderen aufwendigen 3D-Anwendungen auf? (Andere ähnlich ressourcenfressende spiele?) Und kannst du dir mal CPU-Z und GPU-Z runterladen und hier posten, was da drinn steht? Nur um da Probleme auszuschließen.


----------



## Lily:) (19. Februar 2010)

Runtergeladen und ausgeführt...Oh jeh, da steht ja eine ganze Menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was genau ist denn interessant davon?


----------



## Lily:) (19. Februar 2010)

Andere Anwendung ähnlich wow nutze ich nicht.
Ach so, zur anderen Frage:
Der jetzt angeschlossene Monitor hat einen VGA-Anschluß^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

Bei GPU-Z alles unter dem Reiter: Graphics Card. Oben auf den Foto klicken, dann Save to file und das dann hochladen hierher.
Bei CPU-Z alles unter den Reitern: CPU, Mainboard, Memory. Bei About auf Save Report .TXT und hier hochladen.
MfG


----------



## Lily:) (19. Februar 2010)

Oh jeh, spannend, hoffe das haut hin^^


----------



## Lily:) (19. Februar 2010)

Bei CPU-Z haut das leider nicht hin, bekomme da eine sicher 100-seitige Textdatei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

Ok, eine GT220 ist wirklich keine Spiele Graka, für WoW sollte es aber trotzdem dicke reichen.
Wegen CPU-Z, mach einfach die jeweiligen Fenster auf und drücke "Druck" auf deiner Tastatur. Damit wird das Bild was du grade auf dem Desktop hast in deine Zwischenablage kopiert. Dann kopierst du ein bild nach dem anderen in paint, speicherst es ab und ladest es hoch.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

So sieht das dann bei mir z.B. aus:
warscheinlich sind die 3 Bilder vom Speicher her zu groß(zuviele K. in Paint einfach auf Bild verkleinern gehen.
Aber nicht zu klein machen!


----------



## Shefanix (19. Februar 2010)

Naja, ob die GT220 wirklich für WoW geeignet ist wage ich sogar zu bezweifeln. Die ist doch schon ein ganzes Stück schlechter als zum Beispiel deine 9600GT, die auch nicht grad fix ist :>

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2009/test_zotac_geforce_gt_220/19/#abschnitt_beurteilung


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2010)

Klos hat letztens noch mit einer 5900GTX WoW gezockt, das braucht wenig Grafik, eher RAMlastig das Spiel. Natürlich wird er nicht auf Ultra zocken können, aber man kann mit ner 9400GT auch locker WoW spielen und die entspricht glaub ich der GT220. Ich kann ja mit meiner Grafikkarte auf Ultra zocken (- 1x Schatten, sieht man nicht aber + 10 FPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lily:) (20. Februar 2010)

Nun dürfte ich alles zusammen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Ok, du hast 8000Mb Ram eingebaut, lass mich raten, Fertig Pc?
(Hast du Windows Vista / 7 64bit?, steht in der Systemsteuerung bei "System")
denn nurmal so nebenbei 8k Ram brauch heute niemand, auser Leute die professionelle Bildbearbeitung machen. Verkäufer werben blos immer mit unglaublich hohen Ram Zahlen. In deinem Fall haben sie dafür an der Grafikkarte gespart. Du hast also den anderen Monitor über VGA angeschlossen. Kannst du mal ein Photo von der Rückseite deines Pcs machen und hier reinstellen?(da wo du alle Kabel reingesteckt hast)
Könnte sein, dass du nämlich nen defekten DVI Anschluss hast, der VGA aber geht. Warscheinlich liegts aber echt am Monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (20. Februar 2010)

Richtig geraten, Fertig-Pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Betriebssystem ist Vista 64bit, ein Bild kann ich aber erst heute abend reinstellen, bin gerade nicht zu Hause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vielen lieben Dank schon einmal für deine Hilfe und Unterstützung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

Ok, wenn du Zuhause bist, dann Überprüfe mal dein Kabel was von dem LG Monitor kommt auf kaputte Stellen, vieleicht hat es gegen die Wand gerieben.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2010)

Nur so aus Neugierde...
Müsste der Core Speed bei nem 2.5 Ghz Prozessor nicht ungefähr 2.5 Ghz sein ? Oder ist der Quad da nur mit 2 Ghz getaktet ?


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Februar 2010)

bei mir schwankt das in cpu-z auch alle 5sek von 1600MHz auf 2400MHz, also das ist eigentlich normal


----------



## aseari (20. Februar 2010)

o, das ist die Stromspartechnik in den Prozessoren. Im Idle takten sie automatisch runter und verringern auch die Spannung. Das kann man im BIOS ausstellen.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Februar 2010)

Nennt sich bei Intel EIST. EIST verringert im Idle Takt und CPU-Core Spannung und erhöht diese wieder wenn Leistung abgefragt wird. Der Takt wird mittels C1E gesenkt, dass einfach den Multiplikator verringert. Meine CPU hat nen Multi von 8,5. Die Stromsparmechansimen senken ihn zwischenzeitig auf 6 und erhöhen ihn, wenn die Leistung benötigt wird wieder auf 8,5.


----------



## Lily:) (25. Februar 2010)

Komme leider erst jetzt zum Weiterschimpfen:

Die Anschlüsse sind i.O.- aber kaum, dass ich mich nun an meinen schrecklichen alten Monitor gewöhnt habe, fängt der ebenso an wie der andere...

Mittlerweile hat auch er alle zehn Minuten seine Aussetzer (ebenfalls nur bei WoW)
Langsam verzweifel ich- es muss doch an Grafik-/Soundkarte liegen, oder?

Hoffe, es liest überhaupt noch jemand, hab ja ein paar Tage nichts mehr geschrieben hier...
Hat denn jemand einen Rat? 
Es muss doch irgendwo rauszufinden sein, was mit dem Pc nicht stimmt *jammer* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal und liebe Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (26. Februar 2010)

Nun ist mir gestern doch noch was merkwürdiges aufgefallen-

sobald Wow startet, steigt die GPU-Temperatur rapide an. Von ca. 60 auf über 100°c.

Beende ich das Programm dauert es nur eine Minute bis es wieder bei 60°c steht.
Kann ich hier den Fehler suchen?
Liegts am Ende an der Kühlung?

Liebe Grüße, einen schönen Tag und schonmal Danke für eventuellen Rat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

